# Beckhoff Ethercat Kommunikationsprobleme



## teftulli (13 Dezember 2007)

wenn ich den System Manager starte generieren mir die Achsenkarten einen Kommunikationsfehler und die Achskarten zeigen mir den Fehler F28 oder F29 an.Bring ich das System dann doch irgend wann zu laufen, hängt sich die Kommunikation während des Betriebes auf.
die einstellungen der Ethernetkarte und im Systemmanager habe ich schon überprüft
Hat jemand eine Idee woranes sonst noch liegen kann


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Dezember 2007)

- Ethernetkabel falsch verdrahtet
- Es findet gleichzeitig TCP/IP-Verkehr auf dem Ethercat-Bus statt. 
- Defektes Kabel
- Zykluszeit zu klein? 

Ich würde erst mal versuchen, eine Kommunikation mit einem Buskoppler BK1100 und ein paar Busmodulen zu erreichen. Die Infos, ob die Kommunikation klappt, bekommt man im Systemmanager in den Info-Bytes des Ethercat-Teilnehmers.


----------



## P.M (13 Dezember 2007)

hab ein ganz ähnliches Phänomen, bei mir steigt die Kommunikation aus, wenn ich innerhalb der Hilfeseiten auf einen Internetlink klicke.
Auch beim öffnen des IE macht es manchmal "klick", und die Sache steht...
Laut Hotline hat Microsoft mehr oder minder Schuld, weil der TCP/IP Socket halt mal die falsche Karte zum browsen nutzt.
Das soll verschwinden, sobald ein guter IPC von Beckhoff benutzt wird.
Dem konnte ich noch nichts entgegen setzen, da ich für die Entwicklung noch einen "normalen" Office Rechner nutze.
Seltsamerweise werden die Ausfälle besser, wenn ich alles ans Intranet hänge, und damit eigentlich viel längere Laufzeiten bekomme.

Gruß


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Dezember 2007)

teftulli schrieb:


> wenn ich den System Manager starte generieren mir die Achsenkarten einen Kommunikationsfehler und die Achskarten zeigen mir den Fehler F28 oder F29 an.Bring ich das System dann doch irgend wann zu laufen, hängt sich die Kommunikation während des Betriebes auf.


Poste doch mal deine ganze Systemkonfiguration. Was fürn PC? Welche "Karten"? Wie sieht die Komm-Struktur aus? 

Benutzt du Ether*CAT* oder Ether*net*?



drfunfrock schrieb:


> - Es findet gleichzeitig TCP/IP-Verkehr auf dem Ethercat-Bus statt.


Das dürfte gar nicht funktionieren, wenn ein EtherCAT genutzt wird. Außer er hängt (blöderweise) den EtherCAT an nen normalen Switch im Netzwerk . EtherCAT im "Direct Mode" funktioniert nur ohne Switche in einem separaten Netzwerkstrang.


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2007)

Das mag nicht funktionieren, aber du kannst beide Treiber auf der Karte haben, die sich dann gegenseitig stören. Selbst schon gemacht  Damit mir das nicht noch mal passiert, schalte ich den TCP/IP-Treiber der betreffende Karte immer ab.


----------



## teftulli (21 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute habe genauer informiert
der Rechner ist ein Desktoreechner von DELL mit allen möglichen Windowsprogrammen (Office u. Co) installiert
für das EtherCat wurde eigens eine Ethernetkarte von Beckhoff installiert mit allen nötigen Treibern für das EtherCat
Ich habe mich auch bei Beckhoff in Österreich und Deutschland schlau gemacht.
Die Österreicher verwenden die gleichen Rechner in der Schulung und hatten nie Probleme damit. Die Deutschen gaben mir den Rat einen Beckhoff Rechner einzusetzen, weil sie mit normalen PCs schon alllerhand erlebt haben.
Da ich bei mir einen IPC von Beckhoff rumliegen habe hänge den mal beim Kunden rein und schaue was rauskommt.
Das Ergebniss teile ich Euch natürlich gerne mit

grüsse teftulli


----------



## muffensauser (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber bei mir zeigt sich ein ähnliches Verhalten, trotz Beckhoff IPC, Benutzung des vorinstallierten WinXP und ausschließlich Beckhoff Komponenten.
Uns plagen unregelmäßige zusammenbrüche des Ethercat Strangs. Geziehlt können wir dieses Verhalten nachstellen, indem wir uns via Remote Desktop auf den IPC schalten.
Von Beckhoff kam der Hinweis, dass es wohl probleme mit dem Intel Chipsatz der LAN-Karte gibt und man die Grafikbeschleunigung nicht auf 100% setzen darf. Haben das aber kontrolliert und es ist alles korrekt eingestellt.
Ist bei der damaligen Fehlersuche noch etwas herausgekommen?


----------

